
Russia’s Next Invasion Won’t Be an Ex-Soviet State. It Will Be Sweden or Finland - SubiculumCode
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/03/15/russias-next-land-grab-wont-be-in-an-ex-soviet-state-it-will-be-in-europe-putin-saakashvili-sweden-finland-arctic-northern-sea-route-baltics-nato/
======
feistypharit
That would be surreal, I hope it doesn't come to that.

Oddly enough there was a Norwegian show on Amazon about this exact scenario. I
enjoyed it, wish it had more seasons.

[https://www.amazon.com/Occupied/dp/B01G7MC67O](https://www.amazon.com/Occupied/dp/B01G7MC67O)

------
tuesdayrain
If for some reason a majority of citizens in those countries vote to join
Russia, then sure why not.

